# Good river saugeye spots for kayaking?!?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Just upgraded my kayak and looking for some good river spots to catch saugeye/ sauger. I watched a video on youtube of some guys catching nice sauger off a tributary of the OH river but they didnt say exactly where. Possibly the Muskingum? They were way south though. Id prefer to stay closer to home.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Just upgraded my kayak and looking for some good river spots to catch saugeye/ sauger. I watched a video on youtube of some guys catching nice sauger off a tributary of the OH river but they didnt say exactly where. Possibly the Muskingum? They were way south though. Id prefer to stay closer to home.


I'm not to familiar with your area but I would start on the muskingum for sure. It's getting stocked from buckeye,Dillion and all the muskingum watershed lakes down that way. And I think I've seen where they stock the actual river with them too. I know for certain they have hybrid striped bass(wipers). So the population is there. I like washout holes caused by riffles. Sometimes there right in the current most of the times there using current breaks. Sometimes there roaming flats. It all depends on the flow and the bait availability. We kind of just toss baits that'll catch saugeye and bass(and wipers). Swimbaits, jerk baits,stuff like that. 
If I lived closer I'd be fishing the muskingum a lot.. good luck!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm not to familiar with your area but I would start on the muskingum for sure. It's getting stocked from buckeye,Dillion and all the muskingum watershed lakes down that way. And I think I've seen where they stock the actual river with them too. I know for certain they have hybrid striped bass(wipers). So the population is there. I like washout holes caused by riffles. Sometimes there right in the current most of the times there using current breaks. Sometimes there roaming flats. It all depends on the flow and the bait availability. We kind of just toss baits that'll catch saugeye and bass(and wipers). Swimbaits, jerk baits,stuff like that.
> If I lived closer I'd be fishing the muskingum a lot.. good luck!


Im from Louisville/Canton area. Always fished lakes but looking to change it up a bit. Possibly around Coshocton area? I dont mind traveling but would prefer to keep it within 2 hrs.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Im from Louisville/Canton area. Always fished lakes but looking to change it up a bit. Possibly around Coshocton area? I dont mind traveling but would prefer to keep it within 2 hrs.


If I were you I'd look around East Liverpool area. If I'm not mistaken there are some good creeks in that area that run into the Ohio River there. Also not too far from there is Beaver Creek that might also be worth a look at. Good luck wherever you decide to go.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Bprice1031 said:


> If I were you I'd look around East Liverpool area. If I'm not mistaken there are some good creeks in that area that run into the Ohio River there. Also not too far from there is Beaver Creek that might also be worth a look at. Good luck wherever you decide to go.


Thanks man. This whole kayak thing has opened up a whole new world.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Thanks man. This whole kayak thing has opened up a whole new world.



No Problem. Another river you may want to check out is the Tuscarawas south of Massillon and all the way down to New Philly. There are some good access points to put in and pull out with ease. It makes for a good trip if you have a friend that has a car that can park at the take out spot.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Im from Louisville/Canton area. Always fished lakes but looking to change it up a bit. Possibly around Coshocton area? I dont mind traveling but would prefer to keep it within 2 hrs.


I often forget how big southeast Ohio is. Good luck!


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

The tusc from the water treatment plant in Dover and South is excellent saugeye fishing. We have caught a lot on small jig, swimbait, minnow baits. Curly tail jigs and small joshys have always been the best producers. I will say that we have brought a few home to eat but the meat never looks as good or smells like lake saugeye. The tusc is definitely not the cleanest River in Ohio but it is full of fish. 
Good luck


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

RH1 said:


> The tusc from the water treatment plant in Dover and South is excellent saugeye fishing. We have caught a lot on small jig, swimbait, minnow baits. Curly tail jigs and small joshys have always been the best producers. I will say that we have brought a few home to eat but the meat never looks as good or smells like lake saugeye. The tusc is definitely not the cleanest River in Ohio but it is full of fish.
> Good luck


Thats awesome. Ever any size to them? I've got other places i catch them if i wanna keep a few for dinner, but mostly just want to explore some rivers with the new kayak. Love me some saugeye. Pound for pound they fight harder than walleye any day of the week.


----------



## RH1 (Apr 13, 2013)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Thats awesome. Ever any size to them? I've got other places i catch them if i wanna keep a few for dinner, but mostly just want to explore some rivers with the new kayak. Love me some saugeye. Pound for pound they fight harder than walleye any day of the week.


Several fish in the 3# range but most are 12 to 18 inches.


----------

